# RAZR Maxx Ics kernel and tethering



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does it work? I downloaded wifi tether and it's a no go. It said started with errors and when I check it had an error enabling ad hoc mode. I traded my nexus for this phone and the guy said he had it working before.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

I was having the same problems, even on build 9. Did the sqlite hack, and all works great!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you do that exactly?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

